# Daniels/Candlejacks humble collection!



## Candlejack

Hi! Thought it was time for my small and humble collection of working-knives to go up here. A culinary student on a tight budget so it's nothing special and not a whole lot.
I'm not sure the KN-knives have been up here before, but they are a treat. I should try and find more, these have been in the family for a long, long time full of mis-use. 


Kagayaki Santoku - Aogami Super, 16,5cm






















Kagayaki VG-10 petty, 15cm













Sagaform Edge - Chef's knife, 1.4116 - The kitchen *****

















Fu-rin-ka-zan Nakiri, 16,5cm White #1 ( / Terayusu Fujiwara ) 

















Akifusa 24cm Gyoto - SRS-15 PM-steel, 64-65 hrc

















And the classic, the Victorinox paring-knife.
Sharpened "shave-ready" for shallots and the like.








Sagaform Edge (Once again, 1.4116) salmon-knife.


----------



## Candlejack

ARGH. "You have submitted 27 images of a maximum of 20 allowed, please adjust"

There i sat changing out URL to IMG on every single one, then that comes up, and it makes it all refresh. I hate my life.

**** THIS. I redid it all, happy and jolly i took away a few lines of links.. missed one..



Third time's the charm.. now it's working. Sorry for the bad photoquality. Neither me or the camera is any good at it.


----------



## Candlejack

My Karlsson Nilsson knives in 12c27



























Gesshin Ginga 240mm WA-gyoto, white #2


----------



## stevenStefano

Have you used the Ginga much? They don't seem as common as the Konosukes and I am curious as to how they compare


----------



## tk59

Aren't Akifusa 62-64 hrc?


----------



## Candlejack

tk59 said:


> Aren't Akifusa 62-64 hrc?



The information i've gotten is 64-65, that may be incorrect though.


----------



## Candlejack

stevenStefano said:


> Have you used the Ginga much? They don't seem as common as the Konosukes and I am curious as to how they compare



Not that much yet, but a bit. And to this point, i'm lovestruck. It's a really great cutter with good fit & finish and a nice shape to it, in my opinion. I love it.


----------



## tk59

How long are those Nilsson blades? 90/120 mm? How do you like the upswept handles. The two look pretty extreme to my eye.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Candlejack said:


> The information i've gotten is 64-65, that may be incorrect though.



FWIW, Epic Edge's description says Hrc 64, but what's a few Rockwell points among friends?


----------



## Candlejack

tk59 said:


> How long are those Nilsson blades? 90/120 mm? How do you like the upswept handles. The two look pretty extreme to my eye.



12 and 17cm, it's not an extreme upsweep. It's perfect imo. Very comfy to work with.


----------



## bieniek

Nice  

How is the akifusa doing now? 
How do you like the fujiwara nakiri?


----------

